# Dove Street Community Arts Festival



## fat hamster (Jul 30, 2005)

An advance date for your diaries: the Stab Towers street party (link goes to last year's thread - more about Stab Towers here) is taking place this year on Saturday 10th September.

It's a local event (think Ashton Court twenty-something years ago, only even smaller), but you're all invited cos you're all my mates, innit.  

This year for the first time it forms part of our very first Community Arts Festival, spread over the weekend of 9th - 11th September. Watch this space!


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 10, 2005)

Erm...now Im even more confused lol


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 10, 2005)

Oh hang on a mo!

The performing arts thang is only on the sat..but the whole festy takes place over the 3 days? that correct?

But the 9th is a school day is it not?   

<goes back to being confused>


oh dear soz


----------



## fat hamster (Aug 10, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> But the 9th is a school day is it not?


That's right - the Arts Festival starts after school on the Friday, with events in and around the Snail Gallery including an art exhibition preview/party, an interactive video performance thang with Rik Lander and the world premiere of a specially written piece of music by jazz composer Frédéric Maintenant.  

It's for the party on Saturday 10th, which starts at 2 p.m., that we're still looking for a few more performers.  Fizz, dahlink, I just know you would be _wonderful_!


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 10, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Fizz, dahlink, I just know you would be _wonderful_!



yes yes...I know that...but what to perform dahling, what to perform?

Would my killer whale performance be appropriate? i mean would they get the true meaning?

Or should I be thinking more along the lines of Marcel Marceau...and keep my trap shut?

hmmmmmmm...

<swishes long silky scarf across shoulder>

Leave it to me luvvy...mhwau mhwua


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 7, 2005)

Bump!  

Here's the programme:



> *Dove Street Community Arts Festival - Celebrating Who We Are and Where We Live*
> 
> Friday 9th September  Snail Gallery 6.30 - 8.30 p.m.:
> 
> ...


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 7, 2005)

And a big shout out to the lovely Mr Sunspots, who got roped into helping sweep out the Snail Gallery earlier this evening.  Last thing he said to me was, "I think I'm going to sneeze..."


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 8, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> yes yes...I know that...but what to perform dahling, what to perform?
> 
> Would my killer whale performance be appropriate? i mean would they get the true meaning?
> 
> ...




I know what you could perform darling felaaaaerk   

*Gets yoinked from keyboard*


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 8, 2005)

That Somali group is not the same one that were at the Blue Mountain club and got picketed by Somalians who considered music to be the devil's work, it it?


----------



## Isambard (Sep 8, 2005)

Will there be free Orange space-hoppers?    

Have a nice local festy Stab Towers!


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 8, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> That Somali group is not the same one that were at the Blue Mountain club and got picketed by Somalians who considered music to be the devil's work, it it?


I don't know - quite possibly.  Could be interesting...   

Hopefully our local, comparatively low-key and last-minute publicity will mean that we don't get any such problems.


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 8, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Will there be free Orange space-hoppers?


Absolutely.  

NOT!


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 8, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Absolutely.
> 
> NOT!




Im not coming then


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 9, 2005)

<offers djbs a lollipop instead>

This evening in The Snail was amazing.  

Hope to see some of you tomorrow.


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 10, 2005)

I'll be popping along at some point this afternoon.  

(-Quite curious to hear the Somali music group...)


----------



## easy g (Sep 10, 2005)

have fun....we're going to see me dear old gran today....


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 17, 2005)

Self-indulgent C&P from the Evening Post:


> CREATIVITY FROM THE TOWER BLOCKS
> 
> BY NIAMH BYRNE AND KATHARINE BARKER EPNEWS
> 
> ...


ROFL @ "More than 200 people turned out to the annual Dove Street Party" though - more like a few dozen stalwarts huddled under leaky marquees during a phenomenal and prolonged downpour! 

Thanks to Geri for alerting me to the fact that we made it into the Post.


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 17, 2005)

I can't believe they thought fat hamster was your real name


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 17, 2005)

But it is!!


----------



## Serotonin (Sep 17, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> But it is!!




hmmm?


----------



## Isambard (Sep 17, 2005)

*FAQ* , ie The RULES!

They are there for everyone's safety and apply to everyone!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 17, 2005)

I and the rest of the admin team take an extremely dim view of people being outed by using their real-life details on these forums....if you hadn't edited you'd be out of here.


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 17, 2005)

> Reason: edited to remove wrong posters name...O the shame!



Got me all dizzy! Couldn't keep up with it all!  

Not on really...^this issue...tbh I believe Mods should put on an instant ban for such things...without discussion...I'm surprised I and others haven't received it in the past for lesser incidents...however Sero and Crew you are sailing into the wind community wise...and would be wiser to take the same a tack and enjoy the sail rather that consistant crossing bows with the Brizzle Clippers...makes alot more agreeable voyage!  

IMO giving to a Community is alot more applaudable than taking..so bravo FH  ...shame on you Serotonin!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 17, 2005)

Well i banned Serotonin because he started wading into FH again on another thread...I have toothache and can't be arsed with arsey posters with egos the size of the Severn Bore.


----------



## Isambard (Sep 17, 2005)

<Waves to B&SW crew as heads of to gym and then 48 hour "bender" at a festie   >


----------

